# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Hobo Stew - Hobo style

## Durtyoleman

*Hobo Stew - Hobo style 
Ingredients:
Six pack of sufficiently cheap beer
1 large bell pepper or a few hot peppers
1 medium onion (Or wild onions or chives if you can find them) 
1 carrot
1/4 cup rice (can substitute 12 oz. diced potatoes or turnips and drop added water about 1/3-1/2)
meat*
spices**
*Roadkill, stray cat or dog, pigeon, whatever.
** Wild garlic, or whatever herbs are local that you can find.
Tools:
Fire starting materials (matches, lighter, magnifying glass, whatever you got).
Tinder and wood for fire.
Plyers, coathanger, or sticks (to safely remove beercans from fire).
Hobo tool (like a swiss army knife but with knife, fork, and spoon)
Preperation:
Slam down a beer and secrete one in your pocket (stash four full beers and leave empty at campsite for later use and to prevent open container violation).
Go lookin' for ingredients on the side of the road, in dumpster behind grocery stores, in woods, or wherever you can find em.
Once you get the meat and spices slam down the beer in your pocket to celebrate. (Ditch this can before headin' home).
Back at campsite:
Start fire and drink a beer.
Cut meat, carrot, onion and pepper into pieces small enough to fit into top of beer can. (1/2 -3/4 in.)
Put spices, carrot, and pour rice into two cans until each is about 1/3 full, then fill with water.
Once fire has burned down to coals set these cans in the coals to cook and drink beers #4 and half of beer #5.
After 20 minutes have passed split the remaining half beer between two cans and poke meat, pepper, and spices through the top hole in each can and place in coals.
Wait 20 minutes then use your plyers, coat hanger, sticks or whatever to remove cans from fire and let them sit for five to ten minutes as you finish beer six that you were not told to open.
***Carefully*** Use your knife to cut the tops off all cans and scoop alternateing servings of rice mix and meat mix into can six and pour remaining juices over top and enjoy with water since you are now out of beer.
This will give you plenty of energy to stand on the street corner begging for change for another six pack tomorrow.


©2011 CHaoS*

----------


## Justin Case

I like the way you think ,,  that beer is the most important ingredient of all  :Wink:

----------


## randyt

This reminds me of the hobo stew Uncle Dick used to make, actually he was a brother in law but beings he was a senior BIL we called him uncle. He took a s.s. beer keg cut the top off and added a handle on each side. He set this on a rack over a fire and added keibasa, cabbage, rutabaga, taters, onion, carrots, etc., etc. He didn't add beer, that was to valuable of a commodity to waste it in such a fashion LOL.  It was good fixins, we all eat enough to burst.

----------


## Old GI

OK.  It takes a lot to beat a 55 gallon drum half full of brunswick stew on a real cold day.

----------

